

Show HN: Paywall killer - maciek_kon
http://paywall-killer.blogspot.com/
based on the idea from ctrl_freak's comment :) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4159644
======
maciek_kon
based on the trick from ctrl_freak's comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4159644>

------
maciek_kon
(and yes, i know it's pretty basic) :)

